# programm angeklickt nicht ausgeführt



## kapitannemo23 (26 Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe per mail ein programm bekommen (angeblich DHL Paket) mit einem Link. Ich habe das Link angeklickt aber das Programm, dass dann ausgeführt werden wollte, nicht ausgeführt sondern gelöscht. Habe ich mein Computer dennoch mit diesem Virus angesteckt?

Danke!


----------



## Hippo (26 Februar 2015)

Wenn Du den Link direkt angeklickt hast ist es möglich WENN es ein Trojaner (oder ähnlicher Scheiß war).
Wenn es aber eine Phishingmail war die Dich zur Eingabe irgendwelcher Daten animieren wollte eher nicht.
Eine Prüfung mit einer Boot-CD und aktuellem Virenprogramm drauf wäre kein Fehler.
Oder was ich mit Rechnern mache die ich prüfen soll - ich baue die Platte aus und schließe sie per USB-Adapter an einen Rechner mit aktuellem Virenschutz an und prüfe sie dort ohne was auf dieser Platte anzuklicken.


----------



## Goblin (14 März 2015)

DHL verschickt keine Mails mit Links zu irgendwelchen ausführbaren Programmen ! Wozu auch ?

Unaugefordert eintreffende Mails gehören in den Müll und man klickt da nicht noch blind drin rum


----------

